# Space Hulk Soundboard Free Download



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

Beasts of War is proud to present the Deep Space Assault Console!
Download: http://www.beastsofwar.com/dsac/
Watch the video: 




Well we promised you guys freebies and here's the first of them )

Its a free to download sound generator that we have created to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Space Hulk.

We hope it will enhance your enjoyment of the game, setting the mood perfectly with its creepy background track and the outstanding event effects not to mention just how cool looking it is.

All you need to do is visit this link: http://www.beastsofwar.com/dsac/ 
Happy gaming
Beasts of War team


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i just DL'ed it and tried it, and it sounds great, would also work as sound effects for any sci-fi/aliens based RPG


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

the bolter is a bit lame. what about a stormbolter?


----------

